# Gas station near Maui Airport?



## ww1aerofan (Jul 28, 2011)

For those who have been to Maui recently.....

Are there any gas stations open and convenient to Maui airport?

Despite my best intentions, I always seem to be late getting to
the airport and low on fuel.  I have never found a handy gas
station near the airport.  I end up paying $7 or so a gallon from
the sharks at Alamo when I turn my car in.

(Yes, I know I should buy the tank from the get-go...)

Thanks!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 28, 2011)

A Shell  station is on the right hand side on the way to the airport


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 28, 2011)

Did they get the gas station built at Costco yet? That's pretty much enroute to the airport, but might not be a great choice for the OP if he's running late and in a hurry. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 28, 2011)

When we there in April, Costco still did not have gas station. There is the Shell on the right, right before you get to KMart - it is the closest one that I remember, too. And you need to stop there on the way in because there is nothing closer (that I can recall).

elaine


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jul 28, 2011)

If coming from the west side, there is a gas station that is very easy in/out just past Ma'alaea Harbor (Maui Ocean Center).

If you fill up there, you tank will still read full by the airport. Plus, it's cheaper and much easier than the stations near the airport.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 28, 2011)

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> If coming from the west side, there is a gas station that is very easy in/out just past Ma'alaea Harbor (Maui Ocean Center).If you fill up there, you tank will still read full by the airport. Plus, it's cheaper and much easier than the stations near the airport.



I do this as well, and don't top off- just quit when the pump clicks off. Haven't been caught yet, but some rental agencies ask to see a gas receipt within a small number of miles. 

I also think most, if not all GPS units have a POI function that will guide you to the nearest gas.  Jim


----------



## Eagle7304 (Jul 28, 2011)

There is also a 76 station almost right accross from the Shell station. But it is going the wrong direction to easily fill up and continue to the airport. You can do it, but it is a pain


----------



## gwhamm (Jul 30, 2011)

*Costco not yet open*

We were just in Maui 3 weeks ago.  The Costco gas appears to still be under construction across the street from the Costco store.  

There was another gas station across the street from the Kmart/Costco on Dairy Road.  It is however on the opposite side of the road when you are driving to the airport, so there not convenient.  You could only turn right when coming out of the gas station and that is the wrong direction when going to the airport.


----------



## mlpmd56 (Aug 4, 2011)

Gee, wonder if we ALL pretty much fill up at Shell?  That's where I always go too!  Gotta smile whenever I think of Maui.....
Marcy


----------



## pharmgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

we always fill up in Lahaina on way from Kaanapali to the airport
no problems with rental agency, never been asked for a receipt by any rental agency anywhere


----------

